# Problème Entourage : erreur -3260



## Audrey.gx (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
étant un peu novice encore dans le monde MAC j'espère pouvoir trouver une réponse.
Voila, simplement, par le plus grand des hasards, je ne peux plus envoyer de mails avec Entourage, pourtant je peux en recevoir . Le message d'erreur est tel :

_"Erreur
Entourage ne parvient pas à se connecter au serveur. Vérifiez que votre ordinateur est connecté au réseau.

Explication
Le courrier n'a pas pu être envoyé.
Nom du compte : "X"

Erreur : -3260"_

J'ai une adresse hotmail et jusque là ça marchait.
Merci d'avance pour le coup de pouce    : )


----------



## Aliboron (30 Août 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



Audrey.gx a dit:


> Voila, simplement, par le plus grand des hasards, je ne peux plus envoyer de mails avec Entourage, pourtant je peux en recevoir


Tu "ne peux plus" depuis quand ? Qu'est-ce qui a changé ?

En règle générale, les soucis d'envoi sont liés au paramétrages du serveur SMTP. Peux-tu préciser comment tu as fait les réglages et aussi quel est la FAI par lequel tu établis ta connexion à l'internet ? Si on se base sur les indications qu'on trouve sur cette page, peux-tu dire si tes réglages sont différents ?


----------



## Audrey.gx (31 Août 2010)

Mes réglages sont les mêmes, cependant, j'ai configuré ma boîte avec Entourage pas en France mais en Allemagne et depuis mon retour je n'avais pas allumé mon ordinateur.
Serait-il possible que le changement de pays modifie mes paramètres?


----------



## Aliboron (31 Août 2010)

Audrey.gx a dit:


> Serait-il possible que le changement de pays modifie mes paramètres ?


Ben oui. Plus exactement le changement de FAI, probablement. Mais comme tu ne donnes pas d'indications sur les paramétrages pour le serveur SMTP, on ne peut pas en dire plus pour le moment...


----------



## Romanesa2014 (8 Mars 2014)

Aliboron a dit:


> Ben oui. Plus exactement le changement de FAI, probablement. Mais comme tu ne donnes pas d'indications sur les paramétrages pour le serveur SMTP, on ne peut pas en dire plus pour le moment...


Bonjour, J'ai le même problème que Audrey, je reviens d'Espage et ici en Belgique je suis connectée par Skynet.be, je reçois mon courrier mais impossible de répondre. En vérifiant la configuration des boîtes messages j'avais d'abord l'erreur 17897, j'ai alors changé l'envoi par défaut "25" en "587" mais cela ne marchait pas alors j'ai remis "25" comme auparavent. Maintenant j'obtiens l'erreur -3260. En attendant, j'envoie mon courrier par Gmail mais c'est toute des complications. Merci d'avance Aliboron de prendre un peu de temps pour m'aider. Romane.


----------



## macaccro (8 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Dans les paramètres de ton compte sur Entourage essaye de changer les paramètres du «*Serveur sortant*» et de remplacer l&#8217;existant par celui de ton fournisseur d&#8217;accès relay.skynet.be

Il y a un fil sur ce sujet, il est ancien mais la solution est toujours la même a priori


----------

